# Eastern Ontario (Ottawa Area) 3D Archery Clubs



## Robb771 (Aug 28, 2010)

Welcome to eastern Ontario and ArcheryTalk SoClose, did a quick search and came up with "the Archery shop" in Perth, you can call them at (613) 264-8186 they'll probably have more info about this shoot.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

re p&p archery...well guys this is a new club just starting and I am the owner... TED LADELPHA... it is not a club persay where you join and go and shoot as of just yet... We are putting on a smoking tournament though this july 30 and 31st... we will have 25 targets per day .. all just about brand new ....with total score counted..for 2 days .... this tourny is also a CHARITY shoot with the proceeds after some expenses being donated to the local hospitals.. as for the money end of it I have PERSONALLY GUARANTEED a $1000 dollar pay out for the cash class.. 500 for 1st 300 for 2nd 200 for 3rd .. Of course there will be trophy classes as well under the oaa rules as a GUIDELINE .....there will be on site camping and I`m hoping to hook up with local motel and hotels for event discounts.. Presently I am working on poster to be at most tournaments I attend with hand outs available.. there will also be a novelty shoot or 2 ... and door prizes which you have to be PRESENT to win.. I`m trying to hook up with some distributors for some major prizes .. If you need more info its in the oaa book or call me at 613-297-5306 my cell .. Hope to see you all there.. Seems like lots of response so there might be some pre registration so we will know what to stock in the canteen and also there will be a dinner sat eve $12 extra per person and then the fun begins camp fire and just a darn good time.. and for some of the diehards I already got the 151.. Now where are those matches... lol lol .. hope to see everybody... mark it on your calender...Prices will be posted in the near future for the different catgories and ages and there will be a familly rate except for the cash clas.. Oh and the cash guys are peer grouped just to keep it honest..


----------



## SoClose (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello Classichunter, thanks for responding. Are you planning on having paying members by the spring? If so, what is your 3D course like (flat, hilly, hardwood forest, pine forest, lots of heavy brush, water shots)? I want to join a club in the spring to practice but not sure which would work for me.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

no paying members as of yet probably not till next yr or even after that.. course is flat land 25 acres will have some home made berms as I have use of a loader and will be laid out like a giant horseshoe nice and easy to walk and hopefully not to many back ups and I am trying to get a bench to sit on at each target.. for us old folks.. lol lol


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

wow that sounds like an awesome shoot Ted. definitely keep us posted on developments.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Att jeronimo will keep posted and will have flyers and poster soon will see you guys at some of the quebec shoots and fill you in..Oh and for the cash class if I get more than the recovery money the money class will get more of course....so first could be alot more.. so lets hear from the top guns let me know who`s coming so I can calculate what might be the dollar values... cash class will be in the 50-60 dollar entry fee which is not too bad for 2 days of shooting and a chance at some big money....put the word out for me in quebec jaronimo.. There will also be a trophy saying TOP DOG or something to that effect so you display it and brag as well you kicked ass...


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Hey Ted, sounds awesome..I look forward to hearing more about it.

serge


----------



## Codini (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey Ted I run an archery club in Lanark ON, and was wondering where and when the torunament along with some other details about the tournament. And for soclose we are always looking for new members if you would like to come and join our archery club, we shoot once a week during the summer until hunting season starts back up, the name of our club is the Lanark County Bowhunters Organization (L.C.B.O) for short. My number is 613 259 0266 give me a call.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Weird,I spend all my free time in Lanark or Perth when im not in the bush working and have never heard of any of this?And my hunt camp is 5 minutes out side Lanark,I Did however see a sign on the Side of Highway 7 Last year that said Archery Tourney or something to the sort,It's good to Know we have a Few clubs kicking around the area.Where is P&P Archery in Perth?Is it just a Club?Because the Only Archery Shop i remember in Perth was The Archery Shop,Run by George Doxey?Anybody got the Inside on this place or if theres going to be a 3-D Membership club?How did the Tourney go last summer?It's impossible for me to get out of Camp during the the Months from May-October,Too bad.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Codini said:


> Hey Ted I run an archery club in Lanark ON, and was wondering where and when the torunament along with some other details about the tournament. And for soclose we are always looking for new members if you would like to come and join our archery club, we shoot once a week during the summer until hunting season starts back up, the name of our club is the Lanark County Bowhunters Organization (L.C.B.O) for short. My number is 613 259 0266 give me a call.


Lol,L.C.B.O in Lanark?No way.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

punch in pandparchery.ca new club in perth its all there or call me 613-297-5306 for info


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

punch in pandparchery.ca new club in perth its all there or call me 613-297-5306 for info


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

SoClose ,what end of Ottawa you living at.there are a few clubs close by,within 45 minutes east,west,north or south,depending where your at.
All good clubs.some have indoor in the winter some not.here are a few
on the quebec side.There is Archee de la vallee in Chelsea
Fleches D'argent in Hull
Aylmer club
Gatineau club
On the Ontario side Nepean Archers in bells corners
Border Bowhunters in Alexandria
Rockland bowhunters in Rockland
RA center in ottawa (fita)
Grenville fish and game in Prescott
and theres probably a few more I forgot to mention.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

steely5 said:


> SoClose ,what end of Ottawa you living at.there are a few clubs close by,within 45 minutes east,west,north or south,depending where your at.
> All good clubs.some have indoor in the winter some not.here are a few
> on the quebec side.There is Archee de la vallee in Chelsea
> Fleches D'argent in Hull
> ...


Im in Lanark,Thanks for the Places,I Wont be going to Quebec to Shoot but maybe look at some others.Cheers and Thanks.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> punch in pandparchery.ca new club in perth its all there or call me 613-297-5306 for info


Hi Ted,Sent you an Email tonight,GrizzlyMan1980 aka Ryan


----------

